# "Chopped and Screwed" slowed down



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone collect slowed songs? This song is awesome on my sub... I'd like more of this stuff if there's any collectors out there:

I need more chopped and screwed like this... anyone out there collect this stuff?


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

dj billy e, he has some slowed songs that they supposedly use to test the mtx jackhammer...like beats for my van kills my speakers at full volume(and my house)


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

Endesereth said:


> dj billy e, he has some slowed songs that they supposedly use to test the mtx jackhammer...like beats for my van kills my speakers at full volume(and my house)


 I'll check him out! Have ya seen the 24" squuur hammer?


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes I have lol and i want it so bad:hissyfit: I've never seen one in real life though but i bet it'll kill just about any car it sits in!


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

makes me wonder what Kicker's gonna do next


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

lol, same here, same with mtx, I also know another chopped and screwed song, one of the shacksters posted their exodus mealstrom playing it, the song he is playing is Drug Money Chopped & Screwed - Lil Burn


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Endesereth said:


> lol, same here, same with mtx, I also know another chopped and screwed song, one of the shacksters posted their exodus mealstrom playing it, the song he is playing is Drug Money Chopped & Screwed - Lil Burn




That was me!!!


Man...it sounds so good. I can't wait to try out that song if I ever build that box tuned to 26hz :bigsmile: Should be so much louder on the low tone...lol


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Ya I've watched that a couple times and all your other vids their pretty sweet lol


----------

